# Hobby shop in Orlando FL



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

I will be in Orlando, FL over the weekend. Looking to find out if there is a decent hobby shop in the Orlando area that carries a decent sele tion of large scale trains. I am also open to visit a garden railroad or two if anyone offers. 

Thanks 

Michael Osweiler 
Waseca, MN


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Orlando - Colonial Photo and Hobby on Mills Ave at the corner of Colonial Ave. 3 miles east of I-4 Assortment of G Gauge brands 

Winter Park - The Hobby Spot is on Fairbanks 1/2 mile east of I-4 and maybe 5 miles north of down town Orlando Mostly LGB 

Neither shop is heavily stocked in G. You'll find more G at the show below. 

The Great Train Show will be at The Central Florida Fairgrounds on Saturday 6th and Sunday 7th. 

http://www.trainexpoinc.com/Exhibitor Web Packs/2011-08-07 Orlando/Orlando Webpack.pdf


----------



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Randy, I would not have known about the show. Will have to see if I have time to get there from Leesburg on Sunday.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

If you get as far as Colonial Photo and Hobby? Just carry on down East Colonial about 5/6 miles until you see a red Caboose on your right. It is an RV servicing shop. The owner has a (or did) have a large display of G-Scale stuff in the back. 
Last time I was in Florida was about 4 years ago. Maybe a local has more upto date info.
Rocky may know


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Also 

The Train Depot 
900 S Orlando Ave 
Winter Park, FL 32789 
407-629-1366


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly, Mike sold the business and the Train Depot is no more.

It is now called The Hobby Spot.

Also it hasn't been on Orlando ave for several years.

Mike moved it to Fairbanks Ave when he bought the business.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I definitely would go to the show. It is easy to get to, and the parking is very convenient to the venue. There are no really great hobby shops in Florida that handle G. Most FGRS members mail order their equipmment or buy it at the train shows that we get several times a year.


----------



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

Bob, 

Thanks for the info. I am going to try and get over there on Sunday. 

Michael


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Randy 

Thanks for the update. I have not talked to Mike Albert in two or three years. Guess I should have contacted him first before posting.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike 

The show had quite a bit of new G stuff, but the used stuff was missing in action. 

Randy


----------



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, I am heading over now


----------

